# Baroque flute



## gregor101

New.

Did you know that you can now play the 415 Hz baroque flute Rottenburgh, Grenser etc, also in the low French pitch - 392 Hz? It is enough to exchange only the middle part of the flute. More info on page
www.gtmusicalinstruments.com


----------



## fluteman

Baroque flutes were often made with interchangeable middle sections or "corps de rechange" to enable the player to adapt to a variety of differently pitched scales, and some modern replicas also offer that option. So this idea is nothing new, in fact, it is over three centuries old.


----------

